# Younger brother has been doing terrible in school. Should I give him DmC or FF13?



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 3, 2013)

Although my parents have been pretty tough on him for his bad grades, they are still going to let him play his PS3 over the christmas break. But I want to punish him myself by giving him a bad game. 

Do you think  I should I give him DmC, or FF13 for  his Christmas gift? He's been begging me to get GTAV for him, but I plan on giving him DmC or FF13 instead to  fully let him learn a lesson on what happens when you get bad grades in school.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2013)

So getting him ANYTHING is teaching him a lesson?

How old is he?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 3, 2013)

DmC is a good game. Give him coal shaped like a DVD disc. In a DVD case.

//HbS


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2013)

Uh, if you're trying to punish him can't you do worse than those two?

...

Wait, Final Fantasy XIII? Yeah. Yeah, that'll suffice.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> DmC is a good game. Give him coal shaped like a DVD disc. In a DVD case.
> 
> //HbS



You mean a VHS box.

//HbS


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 3, 2013)

DmC isn't all that bad of a game, just a severe disappointment and FF13 is a really good game so yeah, out of those two I'd say get him DmC.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2013)

ride to hell: retribution


----------



## Kazu (Dec 3, 2013)

You know, there are much worse games than these two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2013)

DmC is still too harsh of a punishment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2013)

Give him Sonic 06 instead. Perfect candidate.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2013)

Sonic '06 > Final Fantasy XIII

on account of actually being a game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 3, 2013)

Get him Sonic 06 if you TRULY want to make him suffer punish him.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 3, 2013)

FF13... easily


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 3, 2013)

Does he enjoy Japanese games?

If not, FFXIII. Otherwise DmC all the way baby.

Depending on how casual he is he might end up liking it though.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2013)

If he is doing bad in school, he might actually enjoy DmC.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 4, 2013)

Give him knack or ryse.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2013)

A better fuck you would be getting him Duke Nukem Forever. The two you listed at least have some good things about them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If he is doing bad in school, he might actually enjoy DmC.



[YOUTUBE]fzZNWqUJuA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't give him DmC, give him DMC2 or FF13 lighting returns


----------



## Badalight (Dec 4, 2013)

Platinum said:


> A better fuck you would be getting him Duke Nukem Forever. The two you listed at least have some good things about them.



no stahp

ff13 is the worst


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2013)

Buy him a Wii and watch him cry a river.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 4, 2013)

FF13 is mediocre. Hardly anything is worse than DmC, so go with that.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

That depends. How old is he? If he's somewhere in the 10-15 range, FF is the way to go.

Whether DmC sucked or not, it's got blood, bitches and swearing in it. Kids love that shit, regardless of context. Plus he probably doesn't give enough of a damn about Devil May Cry to see why it's considered bad. The agonizing tedium of a JRPG, on the other hand, is pure torture for the young'ns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

*sees Shirker*

You know what, just get him a Sonic game


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 4, 2013)

That poster that said Ride to Hell Retribution? Yeah do that.  

If he's an idiot than he'll like FF13 and DmC cause that's what those games are, old beloved franchises butchered to cater to the new idiot audience of "gamers".


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow!!! what a nice brother.
When my brother does anything terrible he gets either a kick on the ass or one tight slap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> That poster that said Ride to Hell Retribution? Yeah do that.
> 
> If he's an idiot than he'll like FF13 and DmC cause that's what those games are, old beloved franchises butchered to cater to the new idiot audience of "gamers".



He'd probably like ride to hell because of the sex.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> *sees Shirker*
> 
> You know what, just get him a Sonic game



Why do you say the things you know will hurt me?


*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah, a Sanic game'll probably be best.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Get him lost worlds, oh wait that's just wii U


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2013)

So you try to punish him by buying him a bad game?
This will result in him testing, finding out it sucks and playing something else instead.

You then paid for a game that is terrible and will never be played / finished.

How is this punishing anyone but yourself?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 4, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> FF13 is a really good game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Buy him a Wii and watch him cry a river.



Hey now just buying him a Wii wont due it, He needs Barbies magical castle and Fifa 14 to round it out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Slice said:


> So you try to punish him by buying him a bad game?
> This will result in him testing, finding out it sucks and playing something else instead.
> 
> You then paid for a game that is terrible and will never be played / finished.
> ...



Buy him mass effect 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Why do you say the things you know will hurt me?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shirker bro, you know you're one of the guys I weirdly love but never have actually met, but I love bustin your balls breh. 

And besides, having one more Sonic-fan can't hurt can it? 

I mean having so many Sonic fans will one day lead us to the creation of the Dreamcast 2 

We'll take over the fucking world dammit 

Except for Tails, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can rot in hell for all I care 

gotta stop watching Sonic for Hire.


----------



## Lishenron (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol, you're a mean older brother. No kid should be subjected to the horrors of DmC or FF13. He'll probably quit gaming at that point for giving him such terrible games and resent you for life.()


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 4, 2013)

Get him Sonic 06 AND Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 4, 2013)

Buy him the single most awesome game ever.

Give it to him.

And when he opens the case...

There's no disc. psst, you hide the disc until he does better in school.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

give him aids


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2013)

Buy a GTA5 case and put his terrible report card inside it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Buy a GTA5 case and put his terrible report card inside it.



My idea's better.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> ride to hell: retribution



Thread is over.  
@ Unlosing....you make me lose hope for the future


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 4, 2013)

this will traumatize him for EVER!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Thread is over.
> @ Unlosing....you make me lose hope for the future



Didn't even play it.


----------



## Wan (Dec 4, 2013)

DmC and FFXIII are still AAA games with high production values and are enjoyable on some level.  There's a good chance he would enjoy either.

If you really want to "punish" him, get him something truly shitty.  Like Ride to Hell.


----------



## Mako (Dec 4, 2013)

Give him an Xbox version of FFXIII


----------



## eluna (Dec 4, 2013)

You wanna punish him so badly? Buy big rigs 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1zWEhgrLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Dec 4, 2013)

Or, from the maker of Big Rigs: The War Z! (or whatever the heck they changed its name to)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

Give him....... A WiiU



*runs away*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> give him aids



[YOUTUBE]SS4t3cB1kQk[/YOUTUBE]



Khris said:


> Give him....... A WiiU
> 
> 
> 
> *runs away*



Shots Fired!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Get him Silver Surfer.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 5, 2013)

If you want to punish your younger brother, don't *give* him DmC, make him buy it.
One thing worse than getting a terrible game is the realization you wasted your own money on it.

Lesson will be learned.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 5, 2013)

Give him Superman 64


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Wan said:


> Or, from the maker of Big Rigs: The War Z! (or whatever the heck they changed its name to)



Valid replacement.  F2P shittiness with pay to win schema.  He...doesn't have access to your parents' CC numbers, right?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

Tell him the only games he can play are sonic 06 or ff13 until he is a B+ or higher student

in b4 gifted child scholarship


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2013)

Give him any game by David Cage. He'll feel like he's been pranked immediately because of the startling lack of gameplay.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> this will traumatize him for EVER!



This man won the thread so hard and I bet most of you don't even know what game this is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I do. Piece of shit game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)

OH GOD! 

That fucking game!


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 5, 2013)

Giving anyone DmC is pretty cruel.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 5, 2013)

FF-13, its a long game...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

get him Lightning Returns in japanese and make him play dress-up with Lightning since he won't understand anything anyway on account of not having played FF13 or FF13-2 + japanese




> play dress-up with Lightning



maybe he'll grow up as Toriyama


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This man won the thread so hard and I bet most of you don't even know what game this is.



Not knowing about the Daikatana desaster should be a banable offense


----------

